# now this is a snow drift!!



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW, this picture is just awesome, need I say more...


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

It's definitely a photoshop, but a pretty good one none the less.


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

it has to be a photoshop... I had to look so many times when I first saw it - but it looks like a famous picture from some alaska snowcave that has some other pictures doctored into it.


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

*the sources for the picture*

OK yes I am at work and can't find anything better to do today - so I found the sources for the above picture on the same site.... very good photoshop work!


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

HAHA.....nice!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

its pretty scary what can be done wiht PS


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

thats my mess. i stacked that there and then had to open it up after so people could get through.
always be careful where you stack.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bribrius;626770 said:


> thats my mess. i stacked that there and then had to open it up after so people could get through.
> always be careful where you stack.


What did you do with about the dumpster?


----------

